# 4th Time tracking



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

Just got back from my weekend with my trainer, 
This is Kai’s 4th tracking experience 
7 articles 
Learning on downing, 
Progressing quite well.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Very nice.
Why is the leash coming out Kai's butt?


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I just love Kai updates! He’s doing so good


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Go Kai. Bad***.

Watching this makes me really want to start tracking.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Very nice! He's connecting the dots very well. You can see progression in just this video.

The leash is coming off his collar at the bottom of his neck, under his belly and out between his legs. This helps keep their nose down when they forge.


----------



## Max’s Owner (Aug 10, 2020)

AlexLafram said:


> Just got back from my weekend with my trainer,
> This is Kai’s 4th tracking experience
> 7 articles
> Learning on downing,
> Progressing quite well.


Woohooo keep it up


----------



## oink (Jan 31, 2021)

Usually tracking videos are boring but this one way very cool to watch!


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

oink said:


> Usually tracking videos are boring but this one way very cool to watch!


Ah hahaha
I am going to tell my trainer that it’s all in the choice of music


----------

